# How does Logan 12" compare to newer 12" imports?



## Investigator (Mar 17, 2018)

Just wondering really.  Since getting my Logan, I've been reading all I can find about them.  I have gotten the impression that although we now consider them "American Iron" and group them with all other no longer produced machines in comparison to imports, they were considered somewhat light-weight.

Just kind of curious how they stack up against the current imports of similar size from Grizzly and PM etc. ?


----------



## ezduzit (Mar 18, 2018)

I'd rather have my 12" Logan than any similar size Asian machine.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 18, 2018)

The term "light weight" all depends on who's making the assessment.  When I purchased my Sheldon I had the choice of it or a Logan 12".  I opted for the Sheldon in that it was built a bit sturdier, had a wider speed range, and came with more accessories.  Having said that I believe both machines were intended for light commercial work, prototype shops, and/or repair shops.  Neither were designed for or marketed to heavy machine fabrication shops that would most generally need to run at speeds and weight loadings above their design parameters 

They are both well made machines and would withstand a commercial environment for many years.  They are intended to be used within the parameters they were designed for.  That doesn't include fixturing up 500 lb. parts and running them at top speeds all day long.

I put them in the same category as the Startrite H175 horizontal/vertical band saw or Bridgeport Series I vertical mill.  The saw is a 7"x12" saw designed for the light industrial or repair shop.  Startrite also made some monsters that could handle more than double the weight and volume of the smaller saw.   Those who bought the same saw as I did and used it as designed are still using them without problems.  Those that bought them to use in  heavy production  were disappointed that the saw couldn't keep up to the needed pace.  Consequently they forced them to do things they were never designed to do.  In the long run they ruined perfectly good saws by abusing them.  Rather than admit they were used and abused some chose to label them as a POS rather than admit they bought the wrong saw for the job.

The Bridgeport Series I vertical mill is the most popular mill ever designed and built.  It's been cloned by over a dozen manufacturers.  Yet there are those out there that refer to them as wimpy, a cast iron rubber band, or a kids toy.  Again these are the people who regularly want to run the machine at twice the capacity of its design, and can't understand why it won't hold up to the task.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 18, 2018)

As Anton Chigurr would say "choose the one right tool"


----------



## eeler1 (Mar 18, 2018)

compred to a monarch or axelson or any number of makes with similar swing and center distance, the logan, atlas, southbend, etc are light weight.  Similarly, compared to imports, you have to have identify which imports you are looking at.


----------

